# Eberron: Curse of the Cold Sun (OCC thread)



## 81Dagon (May 15, 2013)

Please post your character sheets here. Once all of them are posted, we will get the in-character thread and this show on the road.


----------



## Scotley (May 15, 2013)

*Bertram Drury*

Bertram Drury

NG Human Inquisitor
STR: 14 (3points) +1 level 4
DEX: 15 (3points) +2 magic
CON: 12 (2points)
INT: 12 (2 points)
WIS: 16 (5 points) +2 race
CHA: 14 (5 points)

HP: 38=8+(4levelsx5(average+1)+5CON+5 Favored Class Bonus
SPEED: 30’+10Domain-10’Medium Armor
INITIATIVE: +2DEX+3WIS+1feat
AC: 20 FF: 17 TCH: 12 
SAVES: Reflex +3 Fort +5 Will +7
BAB: +3 CMB: +5 CMD: 17
COMBAT INFO:

+6 (+5 Power Attack/+4 Two Weapon/+3 PA and 2W) +1 Elysian Bronze Longsword  1d8+3(magical beast or monstrous humanoid)(+5 power attack) 19-20/x2 S

+6 (+5 Power Attack/+4 Two Weapon/+3 PA and 2W) MW Spiked Shield, Light 1d4+1 (+2 Power Attack) 20/x2 P

+6 MW Mighty Composite Longbow 1d8+2 20/x3 P R110’

[sblock=RACE: Human]
•Ability Score Racial Traits: Human characters gain a +2 racial bonus to one ability score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.
•Size: Humans are Medium creatures and thus receive no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
•Base Speed: Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.
•Languages: Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret languages, such as Druidic).
•Bonus Feat: Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.
•Skills: Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level and one additional rank whenever they gain a level.[/sblock]

[sblock=CLASS: Inquisitor]
•Spells: An inquisitor casts divine spells drawn from the inquisitor spell list. She can cast any spell she knows at any time without preparing it ahead of time, assuming she has not yet used up her allotment of spells per day for the spell’s level.
To learn or cast a spell, an inquisitor must have a Wisdom score equal to at least 10 + the spell level. The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against an inquisitor’s spell is 10 + the spell level + the inquisitor’s Wisdom modifier.
An inquisitor can cast only a certain number of spells of each spell level each day. Her base daily spell allotment is given on Table: Inquisitor. In addition, she receives bonus spells per day if she has a high Wisdom score (see Table: Ability Modifiers and Bonus Spells).

•Orisons: Inquisitors learn a number of orisons, or 0-level spells, as noted on Table: Inquisitor Spells Known. These spells are cast like any other spell, but they are not expended when cast and may be used again. Orisons prepared using other spell slots, such as those due to metamagic feats, are expended normally.

•Domain: Like a cleric’s deity, an inquisitor’s deity influences her alignment, what magic she can perform, and her values. Although not as tied to the tenets of the deity as a cleric, an inquisitor must still hold such guidelines in high regard, despite that fact she can go against them if it serves the greater good of the faith. An inquisitor can select one domain from among those belonging to her deity. She can select an alignment domain only if her alignment matches that domain. With the GM’s approval, an inquisitor can be devoted to an ideal instead of a deity, selecting one domain to represent her personal inclination and abilities. The restriction on alignment domains still applies.
Each domain grants a number of domain powers, depending on the level of the inquisitor. An inquisitor does not gain the bonus spells listed for each domain, nor does she gain bonus spell slots. The inquisitor uses her level as her effective cleric level when determining the power and effect of her domain powers. If the inquisitor has cleric levels, one of her two domain selections must be the same domain selected as an inquisitor. Levels of cleric and inquisitor stack for the purpose of determining domain powers and abilities, but not for bonus spells.
[sblock=DOMAIN: Travel (Exploration)]

Granted Powers: You are an explorer and find enlightenment in the simple joy of travel, be it by foot or conveyance or magic. Increase your base speed by 10 feet.

•Door Sight (Su): You can lay your hand upon any surface and see what is on the other side, as if using clairvoyance. Using this power takes 1 minute, during which time you must be touching the surface you want to see through. You can keep looking for as long as 10 minutes with each use of this power, but must touch the surface and take no other action the entire time. The surface cannot be thicker than 6 inches plus 1 inch per cleric level you possess. You can use this power a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier.

•Dimensional Hop (Sp): At 8th level, you can teleport up to 10 feet per cleric level per day as a move action. This teleportation must be used in 5-foot increments and such movement does not provoke attacks of opportunity. You must have line of sight to your destination to use this ability. You can bring other willing creatures with you, but you must expend an equal amount of distance for each creature brought.
[/sblock]

•Judgment (Su)
Starting at 1st level, an inquisitor can pronounce judgment upon her foes as a swift action. Starting when the judgment is made, the inquisitor receives a bonus or special ability based on the type of judgment made.
At 1st level, an inquisitor can use this ability once per day. At 4th level and every three levels thereafter, the inquisitor can use this ability one additional time per day. Once activated, this ability lasts until the combat ends, at which point all of the bonuses immediately end. The inquisitor must participate in the combat to gain these bonuses. If she is frightened, panicked, paralyzed, stunned, unconscious, or otherwise prevented from participating in the combat, the ability does not end, but the bonuses do not resume until she can participate in the combat again.
When the inquisitor uses this ability, she must select one type of judgment to make. As a swift action, she can change this judgment to another type. If the inquisitor is evil, she receives profane bonuses instead of sacred, as appropriate. Neutral inquisitors must select profane or *sacred* bonuses. Once made, this choice cannot be changed.

•Destruction: The inquisitor is filled with divine wrath, gaining a +1 sacred bonus on all weapon damage rolls. This bonus increases by +1 for every three inquisitor levels she possesses.

•Healing: The inquisitor is surrounded by a healing light, gaining fast healing 1. This causes the inquisitor to heal 1 point of damage each round as long as the inquisitor is alive and the judgment lasts. The amount of healing increases by 1 point for every three inquisitor levels she possesses.

•Justice: This judgment spurs the inquisitor to seek justice, granting a +1 sacred bonus on all attack rolls. This bonus increases by +1 for every five inquisitor levels she possesses. At 10th level, this bonus is doubled on all attack rolls made to confirm critical hits.

•Piercing: This judgment gives the inquisitor great focus and makes her spells more potent. This benefit grants a +1 sacred bonus on concentration checks and caster level checks made to overcome a target’s spell resistance. This bonus increases by +1 for every three inquisitor levels she possesses.

•Protection: The inquisitor is surrounded by a protective aura, granting a +1 sacred bonus to Armor Class. This bonus increases by +1 for every five inquisitor levels she possesses. At 10th level, this bonus is doubled against attack rolls made to confirm critical hits against the inquisitor.

•Purity: The inquisitor is protected from the vile taint of her foes, gaining a +1 sacred bonus on all saving throws. This bonus increases by +1 for every five inquisitor levels she possesses. At 10th level, the bonus is doubled against curses, diseases, and poisons.

•Resiliency: This judgment makes the inquisitor resistant to harm, granting DR 1/magic. This DR increases by 1 for every five levels she possesses. At 10th level, this DR changes from magic to an alignment (chaotic, evil, good, or lawful) that is opposite the inquisitor’s. If she is neutral, the inquisitor does not receive this increase.

•Resistance: The inquisitor is shielded by a flickering aura, gaining 2 points of energy resistance against one energy type (acid, cold, electricity, fire, or sonic) chosen when the judgment is declared. The protection increases by 2 for every three inquisitor levels she possesses.

•Smiting: This judgment bathes the inquisitor’s weapons in a divine light. The inquisitor’s weapons count as magic for the purposes of bypassing damage reduction. At 6th level, the inquisitor’s weapons also count as one alignment type (chaotic, evil, good, or lawful) for the purpose of bypassing damage reduction. The type selected must match one of the inquisitor’s alignments. If the inquisitor is neutral, she does not receive this bonus. At 10th level, the inquisitor’s weapons also count as adamantine for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction (but not for reducing hardness).

•Second Judgment (Ex): (Pending) At 8th level, whenever an inquisitor uses her judgment ability, she selects two different judgments, instead of one. This only consumes one use of her judgment ability. As a swift action, she can change one of these judgments to another type.
Monster Lore (Ex):The inquisitor adds her Wisdom modifier on Knowledge skill checks in addition to her Intelligence modifier, when making skill checks to identify the abilities and weaknesses of creatures.

•Stern Gaze (Ex): Inquisitors are skilled at sensing deception and intimidating their foes. An inquisitor receives a morale bonus on all Intimidate and Sense Motive checks equal to 1/2 her inquisitor level (minimum +1).

•Cunning Initiative (Ex): At 2nd level, an inquisitor adds her Wisdom modifier on initiative checks, in addition to her Dexterity modifier.

•Detect Alignment (Sp): At will, an inquisitor can use detect chaos, detect evil, detect good, or detect law. She can only use one of these at any given time.

•Track (Ex): At 2nd level, an inquisitor adds half her level on Survival skill checks made to follow or identify tracks.

•Solo Tactics (Ex): At 3rd level, all of the inquisitor’s allies are treated as if they possessed the same teamwork feats as the inquisitor for the purpose of determining whether the inquisitor receives a bonus from her teamwork feats. Her allies do not receive any bonuses from these feats unless they actually possess the feats themselves. The allies’ positioning and actions must still meet the prerequisites listed in the teamwork feat for the inquisitor to receive the listed bonus.

•Teamwork Feat: At 3rd level, and every three levels thereafter, the inquisitor gains a bonus feat in addition to those gained from normal advancement. These bonus feats must be selected from those listed as teamwork feats. The inquisitor must meet the prerequisites of the selected bonus feat.

As a standard action, the inquisitor can choose to learn a new bonus teamwork feat in place of the most recent bonus teamwork feat she has already learned. In effect, the inquisitor loses the bonus feat in exchange for the new one. She can only change the most recent teamwork feat gained. Whenever she gains a new teamwork feat, the previous teamwork feat becomes set and cannot be changed again. An inquisitor can change her most recent teamwork feat a number of times per day equal to her Wisdom modifier.

•Bane (Su): At 5th level, an inquisitor can imbue one of her weapons with the bane weapon special ability as a swift action. She must select one creature type when she uses this ability (and a subtype if the creature type selected is humanoid or outsider). Once selected, the type can be changed as a swift action. This ability only functions while the inquisitor wields the weapon. If dropped or taken, the weapon resumes granting this ability if it is returned to the inquisitor before the duration expires. This ability lasts for a number of rounds per day equal to the inquisitor’s level. These rounds do not need to be consecutive.

•Discern Lies (Sp): At 5th level, an inquisitor can discern lies, as per the spell, for a number of rounds per day equal to her inquisitor level. These rounds do not need to be consecutive. Activating this ability is an immediate action.
[/sblock]

[sblock=FEATS] 
•1st: Improved Shield Bash (Combat) 
You can protect yourself with your shield, even if you use it to attack.
Prerequisite: Shield Proficiency
Benefit: When you perform a shield bash, you may still apply the shield's shield bonus to your AC.

•Human Bonus: Warrior Priest 
Your religion is both a shield and a weapon in battle.
Prerequisites: Ability to cast divine spells, domain or mystery class feature.
Benefit: You gain a +1 bonus on initiative checks and a +2 bonus on concentration checks made to cast a spell or use a spell-like ability when casting defensively or while grappled.

•3rd Two-Weapon Fighting
You can fight with a weapon wielded in each of your hands. You can make one extra attack each round with the secondary weapon.
Prerequisite: Dex 15.
Benefit: Your penalties on attack rolls for fighting with two weapons are reduced. The penalty for your primary hand lessens by 2 and the one for your off hand lessens by 6.

•Bonus Teamwork Feat 3rd: Precise Strike (Combat, Teamwork) 
You are skilled at striking where it counts, as long as an ally distracts your foe.
Prerequisites: Dex 13, base attack bonus +1.
Benefit: Whenever you and an ally who also has this feat are flanking the same the creature, you deal an additional 1d6 points of precision damage with each successful melee attack. This bonus damage stacks with other sources of precision damage, such as sneak attack. This bonus damage is not multiplied on a critical hit.

•5th: Power Attack (Combat) 
You can make exceptionally deadly melee attacks by sacrificing accuracy for strength.
Prerequisites: Str 13, base attack bonus +1.
Benefit: You can choose to take a –1 penalty on all melee attack rolls and combat maneuver checks to gain a +2 bonus on all melee damage rolls. This bonus to damage is increased by half (+50%) if you are making an attack with a two-handed weapon, a one handed weapon using two hands, or a primary natural weapon that adds 1-1/2 times your Strength modifier on damage rolls. This bonus to damage is halved (–50%) if you are making an attack with an off-hand weapon or secondary natural weapon. Increases at +4 bab. 

•7th: (Pending) Cornugon Smash (Combat) 
Prerequisites: Power Attack, Intimidate 6 ranks. 
Benefit: When you damage an opponent with a Power Attack, you may make an immediate Intimidate check as a free action to attempt to demoralize your opponent.
[/sblock]

[sblock=TRAITS 
•Patient Optimist--You gain a +2 trait bonus on Diplomacy checks to influence hostile or unfriendly creatures, and if you fail at such an attempt you may retry it once.

•Armor Expert-- When you wear armor of any sort, reduce that suit’s armor check penalty by 1, to a minimum check penalty of 0.
[/sblock]

[sblock=SKILLS]

5x(6+1INT+1Race)=40

Acrobatics: 2+2DEX-2ACP(No penalty on jump checks—MW agile breastplate)
Bluff: 5+3CS+1CHA
Climb: 1+3+2STR(No ACP--MW agile breastplate)
Craft: +1INT
Diplomacy: 5+3CS+1CHA
Disguise: 1+3CS+1CHA
Heal: 1+3CS+3WIS
Intimidate: 1+3CS+1CHA(+1/2level)
Knowledge (arcana): 1+3CS+1INT
Knowledge (dungeoneering): 1+3CS +1INT
Knowledge (nature): 1+3CS+1INT
Knowledge (planes): 1+3CS+1INT
Knowledge (religion): 1+3CS+1INT
Perception: 5+3CS+3WIS
Profession(soldier&merchant): 1+3CS +3WIS
Ride: 1+3CS+2DEX-2ACP
Sense Motive: 5+3CS+2 WIS(+1/2level)
Spellcraft: 1+3CS+1INT
Stealth: 1+3CS+2DEX-2ACP
Survival: 5+3CS+3WIS(+1/2level when tracking)
Swim: 1+3CS+2STR-2ACP
[/sblock]

[sblock=SPELLS]
Cantrips Unlimited, 1st Level 5, 2nd Level 3

Known: Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Read Magic, Stabilize, Virtue

1st Cure Light Wounds, Doom, Lend Judgment, Wrath

2nd Cure Moderate Wounds, Flames of the Faithful, Restoration

3rd (Pending 7th level)
[/sblock]

[sblock=EQUIPMENT]
Explorer’s Outfit
Soldier's Uniform 1 gp
+1 Elysian Bronze Longsword 3315 gp
+1 Agile Brestplate 1550 gp
Darkwood MW Quickdraw Light Wooden Shield with MW Spikes, Shield Sconce and Iron Holy symbol 579 gp
Dagger x2
Belt of Incredible Dexterity +2 4000 gp
MW Mighty (+2) Composite Longbow 600 gp 
-Quiver with 20 arrows 1 gp
MW Backpack 50 gp
-Bedroll and Blanket 6 gp
Spell Component Pouch 5 gp
Holy Symbol of the the Sovereign Host, Silver 25 gp
Waterskin 1 gp
Hip Flask 1 gp
-Whiskey, Oldlaw 10 gp
Rope, Hemp 50' 1 gp
Sunrod x5 10 gp
Flask of Holy Water 25 gp
Potion, Cure Light Wounds 50 gp
Cigars x20 5 gp

Light Horse, Combat Trained 110 gp
-Military Saddle 20 gp
-Saddle Bags 4 gp
-Bit and Bridle 2 gp
-Common Barding, Leather 40 gp

190 gp 3 sp 10 cp


[sblock=Elysian Bronze]First crafted in the deeps of time by the titans and bestowed as gifts to monster-slaying heroes among the lesser races, Elysian bronze retains the brazen coloration of its namesake but is as hard as steel. A weapon made of Elysian bronze adds a +1 bonus on weapon damage rolls against magical beasts and monstrous humanoids; this damage is multiplied on a critical hit. After a creature uses an Elysian bronze weapon to deal damage to a magical beast or monstrous humanoid, the wielder gains a +1 bonus on attack rolls against that specific creature type (for example, against chimeras, not all magical beasts) for the next 24 hours, or until the weapon deals damage to a different kind of magical beast or monstrous humanoid.[/sblock]	[/sblock]

[sblock=APPEARANCE]
Bertram is a fairly ordinary looking human who has little trouble blending in. He looks a little older than his 28 years perhaps owing the stresses of the life he has lived. His sandy hair is flecked with gray and there are lines at the corners of his eyes. He looks about two weeks over due for a haircut and in need of a shave. He frequently smokes cheap cigars and always has a flask of whiskey handy. As a mercenary soldier he wears a breastplate and carries a small spiked shield emblazoned with the blessed iron Octogram symbol of the Sovereign Host. While his person is rough, his equipment is of high quality and the pack his is neatly organized. He wears a sword of classical design on his hip and a longbow and quiver at his shoulder. He rides an unremarkable gray horse with leather barding and a military style saddle.  
[/sblock]

[sblock=HISTORY/BACKGROUND/GOALS]
Bertram Drury is a casualty of the Last War. His body has few enough scars and he still gets up each day and goes about his business, but much of who he was is lost. A native of Cyre, he had a young pretty wife and a new baby while off at war. That was before the Day of Mourning. 

He was a bright and likable lad who had been a favorite of the local priest of the Sovereign Host, Father Ebere as a schoolboy. The old priest saw a lad of talent and while the boy was not interested in the life of priest he was at least able to secure him appointment to be trained as an Inquisitor.  Young Bertram was a quick study and the trainers realized that his quick wits and easy manner made him a natural for undercover work. He completed his training and the order looked for an appropriate mission for him. All the while he was wooing a local girl, Markette, a talented young painter apprenticed with House Phiarlan, and as is often the way of such things when it became clear his duty would take him away into danger they wed. The lass quickly conceived a child, but Albion was sent out before the child was born.

In the war the Sovereign Host was largely neutral, but in time of war many dark deeds are preformed and once good folk sometimes turn to evil. Albion’s youth and seemingly guileless nature allowed him to easily infiltrate various dark cabals and underground cults. He was very good at his work and many a dark enterprise was uncovered by his efforts. During this time he only got leave to go home and see his wife and child once. This warm love at home kept him going through the horrors of war. He often saw people at their vilest and most base. At the same time he lived and worked alongside folk that were companions and even in a sense friends despite the wicked acts they sometimes committed. Ultimately, he had to betray them in order to root out their evil and heresy. 

He took on many roles working under cover. A position was secured for him with House Orien as a freelance courier which allowed Albion to have reason to travel many places and often be looking for work in new places with the excuse that his commission was complete and the House had no outbound job for him. As time went on, Bertram increasingly played hard drinking cigar chain-smoking men of course tastes. He told himself it was only to be better at undercover work, but increasingly this is who he was becoming. He has been a mercenary soldier, an apprentice shopkeep and many others. 
His life was ever changing. The one constant in his life was the family he had back home. All the changed on the Day of Mourning. He hoped against hope as the rumors of the Mournland and the horrors within spread. Eventually, he was able to journey deep into the Mournland near the Glowing Chasm. He returned alone and broken. He has never spoken of what horrors he saw there. He has said that he found his wife and child, but no more on the subject. He was never the same after that. In his mind he has questioned his faith and his place in the world. In darker moments he has been known to contemplate the Dark Six and their role in the Sovereign Host. He sometimes has strange dreams of darkness and sometimes fears that he has inadvertently become a vassal of the Traveler. 

Following the War, the church has had more Inquisitors than jobs for them and Bertram has had too much time on his hands. Falling back on an old cover he has worked security on the Lightning Rail for House Orien. 

Finally, he has been called back to work. The church has become aware of disturbing rumors coming out of Q’barra. Old items and possibly sites of worship lost since the Age of Demons have begun to surface as more people venture their looking to find treasure and Dragonshards. Bertram has been given a mission to travel to Drellin’s Ferry and follow up on these rumors. His cover is that of a mercenary courier. 

He is tasked with delivering a Cauldron of Plenty to Brother Derny to aid in charitable works. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Davachido (May 16, 2013)

Character sheet posted as a google doc, it can always be found here.

I will update with damage and/or level ups when they happen.


----------



## Shayuri (May 16, 2013)

[sblock=Vela]
Halfling Summoner 5

Str 10 2
Dex 16 5
Con 12 2
Int 10 0
Wis 11 1
Cha 21 10

BAB +3
HP: 33
AC: 17 (10 + 3 dex +1 size + 3 armor)
Fort +4 (+1 base +1 luck +1 con +1 resist)
Ref +6 (+1 base +1 luck +3 dex +1 resist)
Will +6 (+4 base +1 luck +1 resist)

Racial Traits
+2 Dex, +2 Cha, -2 Str
Small Size
Slow (20' speed)
Fearless (+2 vs fear)
Halfling Luck (+1 vs everything)
Ourider (+2 Ride/Handle Animal)
Weapon Familiarity
Keen Senses (+2 perception)
Favored class: Sorceror (+1 skill point/lvl)

Class Traits 
Cantrips
Eidolon
Summon Monster 1-3
Life Link
Bond Senses
Shield Ally

Feats
1 Combat Casting
3 Weapon Finesse
5 Mounted Combat

Traits
- Focused Mind (+2 concentration checks)
- Nomadic (survival is class skill, +1 trait bonus)

Skills 15sp
Handle Animal +11 (1 rank + 5 cha + 2 racial + 3 class)
Knowledge: Nature +4 (1 rank + 3 class)
Perception +5 (3 rank + 2 racial)
Ride +11 (3 rank + 3 dex + 2 racial + 3 class)
Stealth +8 (1 rank + 3 dex + 4 size)
Survival +7 (3 rank + 3 class + 1 trait)
Use Magic Device +11 (3 rank + 5 cha + 3 class)

Spellcasting (Summoner CL 5, base DC 14, concentration +16)
Slots: 1 - 5/5, 2 - 3/3
0 - Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Guidence, Light, Mending, Message
1 - Corrosive Touch, Shield, Grease, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
2 - Barkskin, Glitterdust, Haste

Equipment
Cash: 100gp

Weapon
Small Shortspear +1, +8, 1d4+1, 20', 2325

Armor
Leather +1, 1175

Gear
Headband of Charisma +2, 4000
Cloak of Resistance +1, 1000
Aegis of Recovery, 1500
Traveler's Anytool, 250
Potions
- Cure Light Wounds x3, 150[/sblock]

[sblock=Eidolon]Kikarten (Kiki for short)
Bipedal Eidolon
Medium Outsider 4

Str 18, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 7, Wis 10, Cha 11
BAB +4
HP 36
AC 19 (10 +2 dex + 6 natural + 1 dodge)
+6 fort, +3 ref, +4 will
Speed 40

Feats
1 Dodge
3 Mobility

Skills 16
Perception +7 4
Stealth +9 4
Acrobatics +9 4
Survival +5 2
Climb +8 1
Swim +8 1

Evolutions 8
Limbs (Arms), free
Limbs (legs), free
Claws (legs), free
Bite, 1
Mount, 1
Tail, 1
Scent, 1
Improved Damage (Claws), 1
Magic Attacks, 1
Limbs (Legs - special; only to increase speed), 2

SQ: Darkvision, Link, Share Spells, Evasion, 
Atks
2 talons +8, 1d6+4; 1 bite +8, 1d6+6[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 16, 2013)

[sblock=Boom-boom]Name: Zark "Boom-Boom" Ryder, A.K.A. Bazooka Zark
Class: Artificer
Race: Goblin (Humanoid, Goblinoid)
Size: Small
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral


```
Str: 08 -1 (10, -2R)                     Level: 5               XP: 15,000
Dex: 18 +4 (14, +4R)                     BAB: +3                HP: 39 (9+4d6+12)
Con: 14 +2 (14)                          CMB/CMD: -2/+12        Dmg Red: -/-
Int: 18 +4 (17, +1L)                     Speed: 30', 20'Fly (G) Spell Res: -
Wis: 07 -2 (07)                          Init: +4               Spell Save: -
Cha: 09 -1 (11, -2R)                     ACP: -1                Spell Fail: -

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +7    +3    +4    +1    +0   (+0)   25(30)
Touch: 15(20)          Flatfooted: 21(26)

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      1    +2    +1    +4
Ref:                       1    +4    +1    +6
Will:                      4    -2    +1    +3

Weapon                  Attack     Damage     Critical   Range 
Bomb                     +8RT   3d6+4 Fire       X2       20
+1 Small Light Crossbow   +9       2d6+1      19-20/X2    80
+1 Large Light Crossbow   +9       2d6+1      19-20/X2    80

Languages: Common, Goblin, Elven, Draconic, Giant

Abilities:
Darkvision 60'
Fast
Skilled
Small
Artificer Knowledge
Item Creation
Disable Trap
Retain Essence
Infusions: 4/4/2
Bombs 9/9, Ref DC17 for splash

Feats:
- Scribe Scroll (Bonus Artificer1)
1 Mounted Combat
- Brew Potion (Bonus Artificer2)
3 Extra Discovery (Vestigial Limb)
- Craft Wondrous Item (Bonus Artificer3)
- Extraordinary Artisan (Bonus Artificer4)
- Craft Homunculus (Bonus Artificer4)
5 Improved Homunculus
- Craft Magic Weapons and Armor (Bonus Artificer5)

Traits:
(Magic) Hedge Magician (-5% Item creation cost) 
and
(Regional) Dusk Agent (buy materials 10% cheaper, 
sell materials for 10% more in home town)

Skill Points: 40       Max Ranks: 5
Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  ACP  Misc
Acrobatics              04     0       0       4          +0
Appraise                00     0       0 C     4          +0
Bluff                   -1     0       0      -1          +0
Climb                   -1     0       0      -1          +0
Craft (Smith)           14     5       3 C     4          +2
Craft (Weave)           14     5       3 C     4          +2
Diplomacy               04     0       0      -1          +0
Disable Device          14     5       3 C     4          +2
Disguise                00     0       0      -1          +0
Escape Artist           04     0       0 C     4          +0
Fly                     00     0       0       4          +0
Handle Animal           00     0       0      -1          +0
Heal                    00     0       0      -2          +0
Intimidate              00     0       0      -1          +0
Knowledge (Arcana)      14     2       3 C     4          +5
Knowledge (Dungeoneerng)       0       0       4          +0
Knowledge (Engineering) 14     2       3 C     4          +5
Knowledge (Geography)          0       0       4          +0
Knowledge (History)            0       0       4          +0
Knowledge (Local)              0       0       4          +0
Knowledge (Nature)             0       0       4          +0
Knowledge (Nobility)           0       0       4          +0
Knowledge (Planes)      14     2       3 C     4          +5
Knowledge (Religion)           0       0       4          +0
Linguistics                    0       0 C     4          +0
Perception              06     5       3 C    -2          +0
Perform                        0       0      -1          +0
Profession (Scribe)            0       0 C    -2          +0
Ride                    15     2       3 C     4          +6
Sense Motive                   0       0 C    -2          +0
Sleight of Hand                0       0       4          +0
Spellcraft              14     5       3 C     4          +2
Stealth                 16     4       3 C     4          +4
Survival                -2     0       0      -2          +0
Swim                    -2     0       0      -1    -1    +0
Use Magic Device        07     3       3 C    -1          +2

Equipment:  (10,500g)              Cost   Weight  My creation cost
Bangarang
Flying Cannon Improved Homunculus (Arbelester)
+1 Large Light Crossbow          1,370g   8lbs      711g
- Quiver X20
3HD Homunculus                   5,250g           3,150g
Handy Haversack                  1,800g   2lbs
- MW Exotic Saddle                  72g

+1 Small Light Crossbow          1,317g   2lbs      690g
- Lesser Fire Assualt Crystal    3,000g   -         877g
- Quiver X20
+1 Mithral Breastplate           5,350g   7.5lbs  1,235g
+1 Heavy steel Shield            1,170g   7.5lbs    348g
- Lesser Arrow Deflect Crystal   2,500g             732g
+1 Cloak of Resistance           1,000g   1lbs      292g
Adventurers Outfit                   1g   1lbs
Healing Belt 3/3 a day             750g   1lbs      220g

(In HH)
MW Thieves Tools                   100g   1lbs       22g
MW Spellcraft Tool                  45g   1lbs
MW Atrisan Tools                    50g
- Rations X2                         2g   2lbs
- Waterskin                          1g   4lbs
- CLW Potion X2                    100g   2lbs       30g
- 4g

Total Weight: 15lbs

[sblock=Homunculus]Bangarang
Improved Arbelester Large Light Crossbow
Tiny Construct (Medium Gun)
Hit Dice: 3d10 (15 hp)
Initiative: +4
Speed: 10', 20' Fly (good)
Armor Class: 18 (10, +4 Dex, +2 natural, +0 armor, +2 size), T16, FF14
Base Attack: +2
Attack: Slam +3 Melee (1d4-1)
Full Attack: +10RT (2d6+1) 80'
Space/Reach: 5 ft./0 ft.
Saves: Fort +1, Ref +5, Will +1
Abilities: Str 8, Dex 19, Con --, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 7
Skills: Acrobatics+14, Perception +10, Fly +10
Feats: Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Gear: Handy Haversack, Exotic Riding Saddle
[/sblock]
                           Lgt   Med     Hvy     Lift    Push
Max Weight:                13   14–26   27–40    120     200

Age: 6 
Height: 2'1"
Weight: 12lbs
Eyes: Yellow as his Teeth
Hair: Blond
Skin: Blue
```
Appearance: 
This tiny blue goblin is quite below average in both height and weight.  His beady yellow eyes match his crusty yellow teeth, and the tufts of  yellow-blond hair that stick out over his ears almost perfectly. His  custom armor and shield are tinted blue to match the medium sized cannon  he rides through the air. Bangarang is an improved flying arbelester  homunculus, built into a custom crossbow cannon. Stylized as much of the  artificer's work is with gears, crystals and steam pipes, all decked  out with gold and silver filegree detailing. The cannon has a face with  crystal eyes that scan the area for enemies and a pair of down angled  wings that do more for the form of the cannon that the function of its  flight.

Demeanor: 
Zark seems to careen through life's challenges rather than sitting back  to see what happens. Nobody seems to get his over-analitical sense of  humor, but it always makes him laugh. His savant level mastery of  artificing leaves many wondering how he is even still alive, but his  ingenious machinations speak for themselves on the battlefield.  Boom-Boom, as he is affectionately known, likes to see people wide eyed  with awe, though looks of horror, confusion, disgust and revulsion all  look like awe to him.

Background: 
Growing up in the capital of Qbarra gave this technosavy goblin a finger  on the pulse of the nation's dealings and plugged him directly into  close quarters with many of the movers and shakers of the country. His  proclivities gained him audience with those his lowly station as a  goblin would not have allowed contact. He used his connections to gather  and combine rare materials and powerful magics far beyond the reach of a  lesser techno-machina enthusiast would be capable of, which only helped  fuel the fire of his modest legend.

Having a natural affinity with machines and magical tools, Zark sought  out the fabricator's guild long before he was even of an age to petition  for admittance. He devoured knowledge and secret methodology that some  vetrans were afraid to seek, learning lost arts on the side as his  studies of the more reliable magics proceeded unhindered. Once he  learned the secrets of the homunculus, and finally crafted his trusty  companion Bangarang, he figured it was time to see what the rest of the  realm could teach him during the summer break from the guild. He still  wants to learn the mysteries of the golem and the ring, though the call  of becoming more familiar with the grafter's art has ruined more than a  few fitful night's rest.

He is on his way to the ferry to deliver some design plans to a field  agent of the fabricator's guild named Amblin. Supposedly this guild  lieutenant is doing some ground-breaking work with dragonshards, and  Boom-boom is eager to find out how much bigger the booms can get using  this unstable mineral.

Item Creation Cost Formula:

Mundane or base items I can craft
Base price X 0.75(0.65 in Newthrone)/3

Magic
Base price X 0.75(0.65 in Newthrone) X 0.45

Potions 
lvl1 15g
lvl2 88g
lvl3 220g

Scrolls
lvl1 8g
lvl2 44g
lvl3 110g

Dedicated Wright 615g[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (May 16, 2013)

[sblock=Sark]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Changeling
Class: Fighter 1/Rogue 1/Wizard 3
Level: 5
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Languages: Common, Dwarven, Goblin, Elven
Deity: The Traveller[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 15
DEX: 15
CON: 12
INT: 16
WIS: 10
CHA: 11[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 35 = [1d10+1d8+3d6=27] + 5 (CON) + 0 (misc) + 3 (favored class)
AC: 17 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 2 (DEX) + 1 (misc)
AC Touch: 13 = 10 + 2 (DEX) + 1 (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 15 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 1 (misc)
INIT: +6 = +2 (DEX) + 4 (misc)
BAB: +2 = +1 (fighter) +0 (rogue) +1 (wizard)
CMB: +4 = +2 (STR) + 2 (BAB)
CMD: 16 = 10 + 2 (STR) + 2 (DEX) + 2 (BAB)
Fort: +5 = +3 (base) + 1 (CON) + 1 (misc)
Reflex: +6 = +3 (base) + 2 (DEX) + 1 (misc)
Will: +4 = +3 (base) + 0 (WILL) + 1 (misc)
Speed: 30 ft.
Damage Reduction: None
Spell Resistance: None
Spell Failure: 10% (0% w/swift action)[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
+1 Shortsword (melee): +5 = +2 (BAB) + 2 (STR or DEX) + 1 (misc)/ DMG = 1d6+3(P), CRIT 19-20x2
MW Composite Shortbow [+2 Str] (ranged): +5 = +2 (BAB) + 2 (DEX) + 1 (misc)/DMG = 1d6+2(P), CRIT 20x3
Dagger (melee): +4 = +2 (BAB) + 2 (STR or DEX)/ DMG = 1d4+2(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 Int
+2 Racial Saves vs.  Sleep and Charm Effects
+2 Racial Bonus on Bluff, Intimidate, Sense Motive
Natural Linguist
Minor Shape Change (Su)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Proficient w/ All Simple and Martial Weapons, Armour, and Shields
Sneak Attack +1d6, Trapfinding
Arcane Bond (Ring)[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
1st lvl- Quick Change
Bonus Ftr- Weapon Finesse
Bonus Wiz- Scribe Scroll
3rd lvl- Improved Initiative
5th lvl- Arcane Armour Training

Traits:
a) Magical Knack
b) Fast-Talker[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 31 = [0 (class) + 03 (INT)] x 00 (LvL) + 00 (misc) + 00 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 05 
ACP: -0

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+02 =  Acrobatics          +02    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+03 =  Appraise            +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
+11 =  Bluff               +00    +05   +3  +03        CHA
+02 =  Climb               +02    +00   +0  +00   -0   STR
+03 =  Craft:_____         +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
+04 =  Diplomacy           +00    +01   +3  +00        CHA
+07 =  Disable Device^     +02    +02   +3  +00   -0   DEX
+08 =  Disguise            +00    +05   +3  +10        CHA
+07 =  Escape Artist       +02    +02   +3  +00   -0   DEX
+02 =  Fly                 +02    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+na =  Handle Animal^      +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+04 =  Heal                +00    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+06 =  Intimidate          +00    +01   +3  +02        CHA
+09 =  Know:Arcana^        +03    +03   +3  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Dungeoneering^ +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Engineering^   +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Geography^     +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:History^       +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
+07 =  Know:Local^         +03    +01   +3  +00        INT
+07 =  Know:Nature^        +03    +01   +3  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nobility^      +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Planes^        +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
+07 =  Know:Religion^      +03    +01   +3  +00        INT
+na =  Linguistics^        +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
+04 =  Perception          +00    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+00 =  Perform:_____       +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Profession^:_____   +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+06 =  Ride                +02    +01   +3  +00   -0   DEX
+06 =  Sense Motive        +00    +01   +3  +02        WIS
+na =  Sleight of Hand^    +02    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+09 =  Spellcraft^         +03    +03   +3  +00        INT
+06 =  Stealth             +02    +01   +3  +00   -0   DEX
+04 =  Survival            +00    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+02 =  Swim                +02    +00   +0  +00   -0   STR
+na =  Use Magic Device^   +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]
Caster Level 5, Concentration +6, DC 13 + Spell Level
Spells per Day 0 - at will, 1 - 3, 2 - 2
Spells in Book
2 - Alter self, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace, Detect Thoughts, Fox's Cunning, Glitterdust, Invisibility, Protection From 

Arrows, Resist Energy, Scorching Ray, See Invisibility
1 - Charm Person, Comprehend Languages, Endure Elements, Enlarge Person, Expeditious Retreat, Feather Fall, Identify, Jump, 

Magic Aura, Magic Missile, Protection From Evil, Reduce Person, Shield, Shocking Grasp, True Strike
0 - All Standard Cantrips
Standard Spells Prepared
2 - Alter Self, Scorching Ray
1 - Magic Missile x 2, Shield
0 - Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost     Weight
Bonded Ring		          --       --
Mithral Chain Shirt	     1100 gp  12.5 lbs.  
Ring of Protection +1	     2000 gp       --
+1 Shortsword		     2310 gp     2 lbs.
MW Comp. Shortbow [+2]        525 gp     2 lbs.
Quiver w/20 Arrows              1 gp     3 lbs.
2 Daggers 			4 gp     2 lbs.
Cloak of Resistance +1       1000 gp     1 lb.
Handy Haversack              2000 gp     5 lbs.
- Spellbook		          --     3 lbs.
- Waterskin			1 gp     4 lbs.
- 14 Rations		        7 gp    14 lbs.
- MW Thieves' Tools	      100 gp     2 lbs.
- 50' Silk Rope		       10 gp     5 lbs.
- Grappling Hook		1 gp     4 lbs.
- Bedroll		        1 sp     5 lbs.
- Whetstone		        2 cp     1 lb.
- Crowbar 			2 gp     5 lbs.
- Spade			        2 gp     8 lbs.
- 2 Sacks		        2 sp     1 lb.
Belt Pouch		        1 gp    .5 lbs.
Sleeves of Many Garments      200 gp     1 lb.
Explorer's Outfit		  --	   --


Total weight carried: 28.5 lbs.
```
Treasure: 219 gp, 63 sp, 38 cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity:
light- 66
medium- 133
heavy- 200[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 26
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 170
Hair Color: White
Eye Color: White
Skin Color: White
Appearance: Pale
Demeanor: Neutral[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]For a magician like Sark it should come as no surprise that he calls Aundair home. But his path to the arcane power and eldritch secrets was not like most of the academy wizards there. Despite a gifted intellect he was never tested or enrolled in one of the great schools in Fairhaven. At least not as a child or young man.

Sark grew up as one of the common folk. Well, that might not be quite correct: being a changeling he grew up as _several_ common folk. His father was a general labourer and handyman who used his shapeshifting abilities as part of finding diverse work rather than as part of his work. His mother was sometimes a housewife and sometimes a maid depending on her state of mind, easily able to abandon an identity along with a job as her whims permitted. Her habits could be something of a consternation for Sark's father, but they managed to get by and provide for their three children. 

Sark and his two siblings grew up dreaming of something more. While their parents had not provided a very inspiring example of the practical uses of changeling abilities, another way out was ever present on a continent wracked by war: military service. Sark and his younger brother enlisted in the Aundairian military. Actually, they enlisted several times as different people until they were both assigned to the same unit. Their older sister was not as keen on fighting so she instead enlisted in the medical corps to be a nurse. At least that is what she was doing when they last heard of her It can be difficult to keep track of folks when they change who they are from time to time.

In any case, Sark and his brother saw combat several times in their first year. They formed bonds with their fellows soldiers, but unfortunately those bonds were not strong enough to avoid suspicion when they eventually revealed themselves to be changelings. Things changed overnight, and now they were the objects of distrust. But word came down from the higher ups that their dedication to Queen and country would not be overlooked as their talents had practical military use. They were transferred to a special forces unit and trained in new forms of warfare. 

Sark and his brother lasted for almost two years in the special forces before tragedy struck: while on a mission, Sark was wounded and his brother captured by enemy soldiers. He never saw him again, and his commanders told him his brother had died in the enemy stockades. Distraught, Sark took his and his brother's belongings and back pay and deserted.

Aundair may be one of the nations most steeped in magic, but in the military Sark had had a chance to see wizards and sorcerers at work much closer than he had growing up, and he was envious of their abilities. Using his special training for petty crime turned out to be easier than he would have thought, and he scraped together enough money to adopt a new identity and buy an apprenticeship from a wizard who cared more about the money than any potential holes in his story. With his natural smarts and the discipline he had learned in the military he learned quickly.

Sark's training as an apprentice wizard was successful enough that when he was done, hurting for cash by this time, there was still enough time to re-enlist in the military, this time as a part of the mages' contingent. He briefly got to see how the other side lived (remarkably like any other soldier except superficially) before the Day of Mourning occurred and the road to the end of the Last War began. He remained as a soldier until the Treaty of Thronehold was signed, after which he mustered out. 

With all of his experience, the changeling was not able to adapt to the prospects of full time ordinary study of the arcane arts, or to settling down much at all. In the two years between the Day of Mourning and the end of the war though he met many diverse people and made several contacts, including with some officials from House Orien who often accompanied diplomats travelling on the Lightning Rail to and from various summits. After the War he re-established contacts with some of those officials revealed his secret as a changeling. They were able to offer him work, well, _suitable_ to his abilities. 

This delivery to New Galifar is but the latest task Sark has received. Delivery man is not exactly the ideal use of shapeshifting, but lately Sark has been feeling guilty about what happened to his brother and the fact that he never had the courage to tell his parents. Not to mention he has never seen (to his knowledge) his sister again either. So he thought that perhaps getting away to somewhere far away from battlefields and old soldiers would be something of a vacation. A dangerous vacation, but nothing he should not be able to handle. 

Sark is currently travelling under the name of Arthun Logale, a newly assumed identity. His story is that his widowed mother married into a rich family, but he never saw eye-to-eye with his stepfather and thus left the household to join a mercenary company. He saw enough combat during the Last War, but most of it was far away from the front lines.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 6
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (May 16, 2013)

Game thread is live!


----------



## 81Dagon (May 17, 2013)

*On the topic of maps:* For now, I'm just using coloured circles to represent your characters, however, if you find a picture that you like and think it looks like your character I can make that into a token instead.


----------



## Davachido (May 17, 2013)

Can I suggest for next fight you roll our initiative for us, so we don't have to wait for a round of posts before the start of combat? We should have our initiative on our character sheets.


----------



## 81Dagon (May 17, 2013)

I'm totally fine with that if everyone else is. I've had groups that would hate that idea, even in PbP, but if everyone agrees to it, it will definitely speed things up.


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2013)

I've seen play by post groups where the DM determines who goes first party or bad guys and then assume actions happen in the order they are posted. That way nobody has to wait for somebody else to post or adjust their actions because somebody with higher initiative did something that invalidated a posted action. I'm flexible and will play with whatever the group decides.

Also, please note name change to my character to avoid confusion.


----------



## 81Dagon (May 17, 2013)

I've done that before too, and in fact prefer it for PbP games for the exact reasons you've stated. I'm flexible too, but if everyone understands that method, I would certainly prefer it since it makes bookkeeping much, much easier for everyone.


----------



## Shayuri (May 17, 2013)

I'm good with GM rolling init.


----------



## 81Dagon (May 20, 2013)

Having some trouble with posting to the main thread. Hopefully it should be up soon.


----------



## 81Dagon (May 22, 2013)

Just in case you missed it, I edited the start of the new round into my last post in the game thread. Anyone may act now.


----------



## 81Dagon (May 28, 2013)

Sorry, real busy week at work. Update should come soon.


----------



## Shayuri (May 28, 2013)

Oops, sorry. I was a fair distracted during Memorial Day weekend. Back on the ball now, will post as soon as I get reacquainted with the situation here.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 15, 2013)

Sorry for the delay. I'm back in town and have a post up for Bertram.


----------



## 81Dagon (Jun 17, 2013)

No problem. Happens to all of us.


----------



## 81Dagon (Jul 20, 2013)

Update coming tomorrow.


----------



## Davachido (Sep 24, 2013)

Are we just waiting on Vertexx's weigh in about the Mythic thing? Or should we start thinking about it?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 24, 2013)

Well, we need a Mythic Ascension event...shall it be for the whole group, or will we each have our own?


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm not sure. If we do go Mythic, then it would be one event for everyone, and I'm planning on making it a doozy. I have no idea what's up with Vertexx. He hasn't logged in since August 19th from the looks of it. Hopefully everything is okay.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 24, 2013)

Sometimes people leave you...halfway through the wood...


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 24, 2013)

Yeah, I know, it just seems odd. We'll wait and see.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 24, 2013)

Off topic here, but I just saw this ad for something called Syrinscape.

Is that not a topless woman flipping us all off with a magic ET finger?

...this must be what getting old feels like.


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 24, 2013)

...

I have no idea. But I feel like that violates the Morris' Grandmother rule. Update might come tomorrow, but if not it will be Friday.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 5, 2013)

I just wanted to let you know that I will be taking a little vacation and posting minimally until next weekend. Hope we can get things rolling again soon.


----------



## 81Dagon (Oct 6, 2013)

Sorry, that's completely my fault, work's sideswiped me again. Just gotta make it though this week!


----------



## Leif (Feb 3, 2014)

Any chance you could work in a new PC here?  I've always wanted to play a real Ebeerron game!


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 3, 2014)

It's not official, but I think this game has quietly withered away.

Dagon's still running the Wrath of the Righteous game when he has time, but two games doesn't look like is something he can do.


----------



## Leif (Feb 4, 2014)

*X-Large, thank you*



Shayuri said:


> It's not official, but I think this game has quietly withered away.
> 
> Dagon's still running the Wrath of the Righteous game when he has time, but two games doesn't look like is something he can do.




Been there, got that T-shirt!  Dagon, it happens to us all.  (It happened to me more times than I care to admit, but I will say that I callously left players, Shayuri among them, in the lurch more than once.)  

The thing is, I have faith that you can do it, but you only get to find out if you bite the bullet and try.  This is a chance to try with a game for which you've already laid the foundation, rolled characters, and made a start.  If you need a PC healer, I'm willing to fill that role.  I'm most interested in playing a dragonmarked character to get the full Eberron feel, not sure which house yet.  As for class, I'm perfectly willing to play a cleric, but I need to refresh my recollection of Eberron deities.  For now, I tend to lean towards the Church of the "Silver-whatever-it's-called."

[Shameless encouragement of a DM to continue his Eberron game?  - Guilty!]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 4, 2014)

Silver Flame.


----------



## Leif (Feb 4, 2014)

Yes!  Thank you.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 5, 2014)

Welcome Leif. I hope your posts will inspire 81Dagon to crank this one up again. We were off to a good start.


----------



## Leif (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks.  Dunno how much good it can do, but I figured it was worth a shot.  Mowgli and I play in another of 81Dagon's games.  I think Shayuri's in that one, too, now.


----------

